# Now for the billing.



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

I got an email today that my dish invoice was avilable on line. When I went to look at it there were "technical problems and try back soon". However this has been going on for about two weeks and so I called Dish. I talked to the billing person who told me my bill was $253.56. I told them that it did not sound right and asked the csr to read off the invoice. He said there was lots of entries. He said the $299 had been credited. Anyhow he could not figure out the bill and asked me to hold while he did some further checking. I said sure but after a minute there was a click and dial tone. Since they still mail me a paper bill I decided not to waste anymore time and wait for the mail. I am wondering he they charge me for the 521 that I had to return that I sent on March 1. 

Anyhow I have not had any problems with the 622 and 1000 which has been in less than a week .


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I just looked at my bill at 3:15 PM PST and didn't have any problem. After you enter userass at https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customercare/prepLogon.do, how far do you get before you encounter "technical problems"?


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

CABill said:


> I just looked at my bill at 3:15 PM PST and didn't have any problem. After you enter userass at https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customercare/prepLogon.do, how far do you get before you encounter "technical problems"?


The message I get after going to my account and then clicking on view current and past bills is:
"Due to technical difficulties, we are unable to process your request at this time. You may try again in a few moments or contact the Customer Service Center at 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for account assistance."

Hank


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

> userass


user : pass


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

My on-line bill detail shows two pro-rated charges for HD Platinum w/locals package twice (same exact dates and amounts)! But when I check the previous balance amount against the current balance amount, the total is correct for having one package. I phoned to inquire and of course I got India and neither one of us completely understood the other.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I looked at mine yesterday. It has pro-rated charges thru April?! Kind of weird, so charging me for 1.5 months. There was an additional receiver fee, but I assume it will be removed when I finally get my box and send the 522 back...

It will be a hefty 1st months bill but should ease up the following month...


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

Are you saying that the total is correct?


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

hankmack said:


> Are you saying that the total is correct?


I can't say for you, as I don't know your specifics. For me, it worked out...though weird how they charge 1.5 months with the new package change...I fear they'll forget that I've prepaid later down the road... but we'll see...


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

I suspect there will be a lot of confusion ahead regarding this as the bills go out. The CSR said they mail their invoices on the 2nd of the month so I hope E* gets their billing CSRs properly trained to explain what is going on.:grin:


----------



## David D (Feb 5, 2006)

Here's what they did:

The $300 that you thought was for the 622 became a credit on your account. When your bill came due (last months, before the installation but after the order was placed) they took the amount of your last months bill from the $300 credit. That left an odd balance..meanwhile on THIS months bill they charged and credited you a bunch of pro-rated stuff plus the $300 new lease fee minus whatever you had left of the original $300 credit. That gave you the balance you think is not right...but it probably is..

Me too..


----------



## Mithun (Feb 7, 2004)

I am hooking up a DP 44 switch with Dish 1000 and another unknown dish to 61.5 in Long Island , NY. Which dish can I use to replace the non-Pro Dish 300 ? I need a Pro dish to point at 61.5. How can I accomplish this? I will have ViP622, 811 , 501 DVR and ViP on the whole set up.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

I just got my Dish bill and was shocked by the balance! Not only was it for two months of service, as was mentioned in the posts above, but it has a lot of extra charges on it. 

I originally had an HD 811 receiver and a 510 DVR. I upgraded to the new ViP-622and the HD Bronze package with locals.

I found out that they had not deactivated my old 510 DVR when the ViP-622 DVR was installed, so I was billed for an additional receiver and a second DVR fee. The811 was deactivated, but they missed the 510. Now I know why I haven't received a second empty box for shipping back the 510.

They deactivated the 501 as of today. They said they couldn't back date it to 2/26 when the 622 was installed, so I'm stuck with the extra fees for 10 days. I don't think that's right!

Also, there's a surprise charge of $6.00 for an HD Fee. I didn't know about that one! Did you? You have to pay for the HD package and then they tag an extra $6
on for HD? They didn't mention anything about that when I signed up. The CSR apologized but said that it was an authorized fee.

Larry
SF


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I was told the $6 HD fee was waved if you signed up for one of the HD packages. And, I think I have seen that mentioned here in this group as well.


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

I spent about 15 minutes talking to the CSR. While it is very confusing the way the invoice is presented, it appears that when you take in the various credits and pro-rates the bill is probably correct. What I did was to add up the normal Feb charge, what she said the March-April charge would be, add the $299 plus any PFV and subrtracted the $299 payment and it comes out close to what the net invoice is. 

We will see next month.


----------

